# Warning - dont let it happen to yours



## tfrudakis (Feb 18, 2013)

Our cockatiel Tuscon died this morning because I left a half empty glass of water that it tried to dip into for a drink. It happened right in front, off to my right, on the coffee table while I was struggling with my TV controller. 

Numerous mistakes were made by me and maybe you can learn from them:
1) do not let your cockatiel become accustomed to drinking from human glasses, as much as they might like to.
2) if they are accustomed to doing so, go into your cabinets and throw every tall glass away. Only use short ones that they cannot fall into.
3) If you ignore 2) above as I did this morning, and see your bird dipping into the glass, dont assume that because theyve done it 100 times before without a problem that you can ignore the situation while you fumble with something else.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I find its best to just not let them use human glasses...they could potentially dip into something bad for them one day without even thinking about it (i.e. vodka/cranberry juice mix) which is very hazardous to them.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss. And a good reminder to us all that accidents can happen so easily. RIP Tuscon.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's also dangerous for them to be drinking something contaminated with human saliva. So yes, it's a good idea to teach them that glasses are off-limits to begin with. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

OMGosh, I am so sorry for your loss, how awful 

Thank you for the tips, always learning more and more about these lovely babies and it's good to get advice, I am just so sorry it came from this tragedy

*hugs*


----------



## Martybo (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Good reminder that just because it's safe for humans, doesn't mean it's okay for our feather, or fur babies. 

RIP Tuscon.


----------



## subhasis roy (Dec 21, 2012)

So sorry for your loss... & thanx for sharing it with us so we can be more careful from the next time..
My Condolence to you..


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

Very tragic. I know how quickly bad things can happen. I'm very sad for your pain. Thank you for saving more birds by sharing your story, even in the midst of your grief.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm sorry for you loss. 

As others said, drinking from glasses is dangerous for more reasons than just the drowning hazard.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I am very sorry for the loss of your beloved Tuscon.


----------



## Charlie's Mom (Jan 16, 2013)

That is just awful, I am so sorry you lost your little one..It is so good of you to think of us in your sorrow...to warnm us..Thank you


----------



## tfrudakis (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind words. I pray the little bird had somehow met her objectives in this life and if the love we felt for her inures to her credit in the afterlife, she will be in good stead. What is really tragic here is that it was not her fault - it was mine on so many levels - from the beginning up to the moments before it happened (right in front of me, without me being aware). I made a rule with my kids not to leave half empty glasses around, and not to use tall glasses because I knew she was prone to wetting her beak - and I am the one who broke that rule. So, I failed and I feel just horrible.

Perhaps reading here before this happened would have also been helpful (I was unaware the saliva could be harmful, though often wondered about it).

There may be another lesson here. Tuscon was strongly bonded with me in particular, constantly asking for neck rubs, on my chest or shoulders constantly. Another lesson may be that with two females in the same household, bonding to owners may be stronger than between birds, and being more certain we selected a male as a companion for our first tiel Phoenix might have been better (we tried, ended up guessing, but probably should have been more educated and picked a tiel with grey body and cinnamon head - heard these are usually males). We cherish the time we had with poor Tuscon and if it counts for anything I publicly proclaim here how deeply sorry I am to have let her down.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> (we tried, ended up guessing, but probably should have been more educated and picked a tiel with grey body and cinnamon head - heard these are usually males).


A grey body and yellow head would be male...cinnamon is a mutation and are more commonly seen as females.

Bonding all depends on the particular bird, not necessarily gender. I have males who are cuddly and hens who could care less about me or other birds. Go with what picks you, that's always the best course.

RIP Tuscon


----------



## Spork (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh no! That's terrible. No matter how careful we are, it's hard to foresee every hazard. Please don't blame yourself for what happened.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. =[ It's so crazy to think one second they were there and the next, nothing... Are you planning on getting another bird? I'm sure you'll want some time to really mourn.


----------



## tfrudakis (Feb 18, 2013)

I went out and got 2 more today. 

This is going to hurt for a very long time. It happened right in front of me - and I saw the bird dipping - even struggling to get a drink - but I figured it would give up as it has dozens of times before and I'd get it a sip in a moment after I figured out my stupid TV remote problem. 

I am going to do things differently this time. Tuscon was very tightly bonded to me - maybe my beard looks like feathers, or maybe it is because I have always handled her during the difficult early months (especially when we had to move and I had to relocate her and her eggs, which she promptly abandoned). Tuscon would constantly come to my chin and rest her head there waiting for a neck rub - and I was always happy to oblige, and really loved her, but always wondered if we were harming the bird by not having provided another for it to bond to instead. The fact that she insisted on drinking from my water glass may be related to this - in fact, I am sure it was. Like I said before - many mistakes were made - but not just the water-specific training or lack thereof - the bird became too close to me. Wouldnt let anyone else touch her.

The bird was purchased for my son. This time, I got him a 1 year old male from a respected breeder in Bradenton, FL. Our surviving cinnamon from this breeder is the perfect mix of social/independent. For my youngest son, who's female also bonded to me and my wife, I purchased a baby lutino with reddish eyes. This latter bird was purchased from Pet Supermarket, where Tuscon was purchased. I suspect those birds are less socialized and more prone to human bonding, which is what my son wants so that is why I got 2 birds from two different sources. 

So, I am trying to do things differently this time in a fundamental rearing, not just the obvious things like throwing all tall glasses away, and strictly adhering to no human drink for the birds ever, toilet seats always left down, fan switches taped in the off position etc. If Tuscon was handled differently the poor bird may have lived to enjoy more than 1 of its entitled 18 or so years and the above is the theory behind my attempt to get it right this time. It could be that my theory is wrong, and rather it is a crap shoot with varying bird personalities, but I believe the above has at least some relevance.

So, now we have a 3 bird family. The existing Cinnamon has instantly taken to the new male and vice-versa. The Lutino is pecked at by both - probably due to its young age - and will stay in my younger sons room for now.

Thank you all for your helpful comments and support - it is much appreciated.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Good luck with your new 'tiels. 

I know they will never truly replace what you had with Tuscan, but you can still connect with them just the same - if you're willing to. 

I don't believe that it would be better or worse for them to be connected with a fellow bird over a human companion, as everyone in the house is a 'flock member' to them and they bond well with all. So don't beat yourself up over it. It could have happened to anyone, experienced or not.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

im so so sorry for your loss. My prayers and good wishes are with you and your family.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh no!!! So sorry to hear that.


----------



## tfrudakis (Feb 18, 2013)

dshiro2012 said:


> Good luck with your new 'tiels.
> 
> I know they will never truly replace what you had with Tuscan, but you can still connect with them just the same - if you're willing to.
> 
> I don't believe that it would be better or worse for them to be connected with a fellow bird over a human companion, as everyone in the house is a 'flock member' to them and they bond well with all. So don't beat yourself up over it. It could have happened to anyone, experienced or not.


So true, really - Tuscon cannot ever be replaced. For reasons I cannot know, she bonded very strongly with me, to the exclusion of others (birds and people - would let nobody else touch her, yet wanted non-stop neck rubs from me). 

You guys are great people and I dont want to break your hearts so I wont explain any more of the very sad details leading up to it but I will say this as one other piece of advice that I learned - the minute you see something happening that seems unsafe or not right with your bird, drop what you are doing immediately and address it. Do not put it off for a few seconds while you finish what you are doing.


----------



## tfrudakis (Feb 18, 2013)

tfrudakis said:


> So true, really - Tuscon cannot ever be replaced. For reasons I cannot know, she bonded very strongly with me, to the exclusion of others (birds and people - would let nobody else touch her, yet wanted non-stop neck rubs from me).
> 
> You guys are great people and I dont want to break your hearts so I wont explain any more of the very sad details leading up to it but I will say this as one other piece of advice that I learned - the minute you see something happening that seems unsafe or not right with your bird, drop what you are doing immediately and address it. Do not put it off for a few seconds while you finish what you are doing.


Nibbling on power cords or trying to peck the power outlet holes also falls into this category. Ive never seen mine peck into the outlet hole but have seen it trying to chew on a power cord which I put a stop to immediately. Seems very unlikely they would break through while also being grounded but it seems to me this sort of rationalization is itself a problem/danger (it is what led to my bird's death. Even if the bird has done it dozens of times before without incident. Don't rationalize, just put a stop to the activity until the bird learns not to do it anymore.

While on the subject of safety, do you guys leave your birds free to roam the house while you are gone or do you make sure to put in their cage until your return? This may have been addressed many times here but I'm new (in which case, I apologize in advance).


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm sad you lost your bird, but I'm even more sad that you seem to be beating yourself up over it so badly. You didn't mean to hurt your bird, and you obviously loved her very much. Accidents happen, with birds, babies, dogs, even adults. You were unselfish and shared with others and probably saved many, many other birds from the same fate, because I have often been guilty of allowing my own birds to drink out of my glasses (my African Grey is a master ice-cube stealer!). Please forgive yourself. It sounds like you're a wonderful, caring, compassionate parrot person. The world needs more of those. I hope your pain soon gives way to beautiful memories of your special friend.


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

Awww for Tuscon! It won't help any but I understand your misery; we lost a beloved feathered friend in similar circumstances a year ago & I will never forgive myself. All I can do is make sure it never happens again. 
I miss him more than any person & always will but as the other posters say it has to be put in perspective. At least Tuscon had a beautiful life with you, however short, & was loved & cherished as any pet should be.
As Oowl says (great name) you do sound like a proper parrot person so any bird that comes your way from now on will have the most excellent of care. Good luck & happy flying, Tuscon.


----------



## tfrudakis (Feb 18, 2013)

OOwl said:


> I'm sad you lost your bird, but I'm even more sad that you seem to be beating yourself up over it so badly. You didn't mean to hurt your bird, and you obviously loved her very much. Accidents happen, with birds, babies, dogs, even adults. You were unselfish and shared with others and probably saved many, many other birds from the same fate, because I have often been guilty of allowing my own birds to drink out of my glasses (my African Grey is a master ice-cube stealer!). Please forgive yourself. It sounds like you're a wonderful, caring, compassionate parrot person. The world needs more of those. I hope your pain soon gives way to beautiful memories of your special friend.


Thank you and Fweet for the very kind words today, and all of the other posters over the last few days who have lent their perspective. Very kind of you all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2013)

This thread just gave me goose bumps. So sorry, so sad


----------



## mlew54 (Feb 27, 2013)

Please know that my heart goes out to you and yours in this tragic time, my prayers are with you and Tucson. I am sure Tucson is enjoying life in birdie heaven. Also thank you very mush for sharing. I know how hard it is.


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm sorry you lost Tuscon. This is so sad.


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

I am so very very sorry for your loss


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss! I know what you feeling - i accidently poisoned my bearded dragon and you feel horribly guilty but dont - it was an accident and you have learnt from it! 
Again I'm sorry you had to go through this *hugs*


----------

